# Auto book when surge drops?



## Jbjbjb (Nov 21, 2018)

Is it possible to autobook an uber when the surge drops? Some times I’m not in a rush to get an Uber, but would like a no surge ride, is there an app which allows this?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forums! These are predominantly driver-oriented forums, but it appears as if your question comes from the rider's perspective.

With Uber, you can pre-schedule a trip (i.e. the night before) to avoid surge pricing. However, be advised that scheduling a trip does not "lock in" a driver! All it does is start pinging drivers at or before the scheduled time.

The problem comes in when it surges at that time. You may have difficulty actually getting the ride because most drivers will ignore your non-surge request in the hopes of getting a surge request. There's usually a driver (often me) who will accept it though, "just because" trips like that are often headed to the airport and I prefer those.

Or, you could simply wait out the surge, because a surge tends to attract drivers to go online. But depending on time and place, you could be waiting a long time!


----------



## Jbjbjb (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. What I want is an app which saves me from sitting there and refreshing the uber app to wait for the surge to drop. I have the 'No surge" apps which tell you what the surge price is and where to find a no surge area. But just feel there should be a way to combine this with actually booking a ride?


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

If you are avoiding surge in an area with high demand with lots of congestion you are just stealing money from drivers. The only reason drivers go to those areas is to cash in on the surge. Keep in mind that experienced drivers will avoid your non surge ride if there is surge nearby. Only people that will get you are newbies that don’t know any better that can barely use the app, or those that are desperate. If you try to wait it out those same drivers will log off and you’re at the mercy or some new or desperate driver wanting to get you. 

Whenever riders tell me it took forever to get an Uber, what they mean is that it took forever because they couldn’t get one at their price point, and had to agree to a higher price to finally get picked up


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

No such app is available just pay the price or keep checking and hope for a ride that will not cancel on you.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Keep in mind there are competitors in nearly every area (taxi, uber, lyft, really small taxi companies). 
As a consumer, I say shop around. As a driver, I say, pony up that 10x surge money.


----------

